# CA, Orange County - Old School Campaign Seeks Greyhawk Faithful



## jokamachi (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey there, fellow gamers,

We're looking to round out our groups with some experienced and mature players who are familiar with the Greyhawk setting, enjoy a bit of light-hearted banter, and live to roll the d20. We throw down weekly with hideous abominations so a bit of courage would be needed as well.   

Most of us are in our twenties to forties. We're looking for laid-back, imaginative, and flexible people who get along easily with others (that one we can't stress that enough), so if you're a rules-lawyer that compulsively quotes the books and tells other people how to play their characters, this may not be the group for you. 

So!! With that out of the way, here's some more info: We have two campaigns, both Greyhawk, one Wednesday evenings in Cypress, another on Saturday afternoon/evenings in Cypress (and sometimes Seal Beach). Weekday games usually go from 6:30pm to 11pm. Saturday games usually go from 10am to about 8pm. We shoot for weekly games but we usually end up playing two to three sessions per each campaign per month due to other responsibilities. We've got comfortable gaming spaces (in both Cypress and Seal Beach), so no weirdness there. 

We're serious about having fun. That's the main goal of these campaigns. 

Anyway, thanks for showing an interest. If you meet the above requirements, fire off an email to jokamachi@hotmail.com and we'll have you slogging through the Flanaess in no time.

Look forward to hearing from you,

jokamachi


----------



## jokamachi (Oct 5, 2005)

Keeping it fresh


----------



## jokamachi (Oct 18, 2005)

...as in tupperware fresh.


----------



## jokamachi (Nov 12, 2005)

Monthly bump.


----------

